# Help with elimination diet and chewies



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

what about a rope toy or something like a kong? something to chew that isn't designed to disintegrate so they can eat it?

just a thought!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you know what is causing the itching? Since I took beef and grain out of their diet and switched to raw they have stopped itching completely.

For chews I give them nylabones and himalayan dog chews. They love them!

Amazon.com : Himalayan Dog Chew, Small (contains 3-4 pieces) : Pet Snack Treats : Pet Supplies


----------



## C.L.A.D. (Jan 26, 2012)

We're not sure what he's allergic to. I have been giving him kongs filled with wet z/d and hypo treats broken up inside when I go out. However, he loves to chew bully sticks and straps throughout the day. He won't take an empty kong and if I keep it filled with his food and treats he'll have nothing to eat for breakfast or dinner. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you Google 'Hypoallergenic dog chews' all kinds of stuff comes up! One company called www.dogids.com has several chews that they say are hypoallergenic!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been using the Himalayan dog chews too and I love them.


----------

